# Punja & Mooses Afternoon in the suburbs :)



## moosenoose (Sep 15, 2007)

I thought Punja was going to be in for a treat at my fav herping ground this afternoon.....but alas...it was as boring as I've ever seen it..... nothing...not even the rustle of a common garden skink.

After I literally travelled to the ends of the earth to collect Punja I noticed this fantastic looking stream, loads of grass, rocks etc etc - It looked perfect! Needless to say our little herping party of 5 followed me back to this hunch, and it paid off!! Thanks to Punja for getting down and dirty to get this little Eastern Brown out into the open for a few shots - it wasn't a happy snake :lol: In the space of an hour an a half we found a few Eastern Browns and this rather gravid looking Little Whip Snake. Ahhhh my afternoon was near perfect 

Hey Punja, my missus didn't even yell at me for getting home late   hehehe

































The Kew bushland. 10 minutes from the Melbourne CBD and a tiger snake hotspot! (normally lol)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 15, 2007)

nice finds,thanks for sharing


----------



## bylo (Sep 15, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> lol he told me alll about it.. and that he killed a brown .. sounds like u guys had a ripper of a time


Was it a herping trip or a hunting trip


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 15, 2007)

brownsnakes kickass


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 15, 2007)

What happened to the brown?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing happened to the brown in these photo's, maybe Crush would like to tell the story since obviously Punja has told him something I haven't.


----------



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

But it sounds like a brown snake has been Killed ? why
it was a herping trip


----------



## mertle (Sep 16, 2007)

We shouldn't jump to conclusions until we know the facts, 

moose was there, Crush wasn't it's just what he said he was told.

I am sure moos will ask and see what the truth is!

Great pics Moose thanks for sharing them, it's lovely to see wild herp pics!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 16, 2007)

I never thought it was on purpose, was it on the road or somthing?


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like someone has been stirring... :lol:
Nice pics by the way, i never understood how they can call little whips whip snakes, just another extremely stupid common name i guess.


----------



## eladidare (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice boys


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2007)

haha goose I thought you were a dead man! There was an incident while digging out the pair of browns that we found and the second was wounded in the process, certainly something i wasn't braging about crush. Instead it ruined the find for me and the rest of my day thinking about that poor little brown. However, it was a good day, I loved helping photograph the brown, quite amusing watching the cold little guy trying to be threeatening. He kept trying to rear up and open his mouth but he would rear up to far and fall over backward. The Pics came up a treat mate.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2007)

Its the first time I've seen browns in the wild so was and exciting find. They were great little snakes and very fun to work with. thanks for the trip moose. I can't wait till i get my own little brown now, only got a month or so left.


----------



## kelly (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pics guys


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 16, 2007)

Great shots moose, the little whip is a very nice specimen.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 16, 2007)

How big was the whip moose?


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2007)

It was about a foot. They are great little snakes, its a pitty they are so rare in captivity.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats not a bad size


----------



## bigi (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip guys. I wish i could join in but im in crappy melbourne.
Would love to hear more about your trips. 
regards ian


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2007)

it was a good size and an unexpected find. I didn't know whips were around Melbourne


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2007)

It was a beautiful whip for sure JP2  ,,,,,I can't wait for the temps to start warming up out there!


----------



## bigi (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys,
why dont you start recording the data of your finds.
i am sure the more data on our wildlife would be of interest to many organisations including yourselves.
just an idea
ian


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2007)

I was under the understanding that Little Whips were common around the area......but, I could be wrong...certainly wouldn't be the first time I was wrong about something :lol: I'll look further into their locality. Certainly Eastern Browns are a common site right throughout the Melb Metro areas.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 17, 2007)

yea i knew the browns were, but i was thinking that the whips were more likely to be found in kew being that there were deffidently plenty of skinks present there where as we didn't see a sinlge garden skink at the second place.


----------



## eladidare (Sep 17, 2007)

whats altona like for tigers, ive been told good things...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 17, 2007)

havn't tried there yet


----------



## Doctor08 (Sep 17, 2007)

next time your planning a trip gimme a holla guys i would love to come and have a look


----------



## dee4 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee, if you had of told me I could have given little Punja a lift. Would have been a great day, Oh well, next time hey.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds like quite an army of herpers we could start moose


----------



## cmclean (Sep 18, 2007)

If you want tigers and browns, go to Mount Fairy near Goulburn/Tarago. I used to live there, and it has the highest population of tigers there per metre. I found a spectacular orange one under some of my corrogated iron one day.. Corrogated iron, just a great place to find them..


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Herps*

Moosey and Punja. Plenty of good tiger spots near me. The Kororoit Creek is chockers. When the weather warms up they start heading into back yards. Whips snakes are pretty common I have been told near a very well known herpers place as well. I know a nice neat area a few k's long where both tigers and whips are a plenty


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

This is fantastic info, thanks folks  

There is nothing better than bringing a camera into some of these areas, spend the day looking for herps and hopefully come out with some fantastic photos. I just wish it wasn't as late in the day when we found that particular textilis I took the shots of as I'd forgotten how to manually get the flash up and running and it was getting dark :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Date*



moosenoose said:


> This is fantastic info, thanks folks
> 
> There is nothing better than bringing a camera into some of these areas, spend the day looking for herps and hopefully come out with some fantastic photos. I just wish it wasn't as late in the day when we found that particular textilis I took the shots of as I'd forgotten how to manually get the flash up and running and it was getting dark :lol:



Let me know when you are heading over this way or want to head over this way and we'll go out. Might even have to have a counter lunch or BBQ and some beers, after we have finished herping of course.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 18, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Let me know when you are heading over this way or want to head over this way and we'll go out. Might even have to have a counter lunch or BBQ and some beers, after we have finished herping of course.


 
I'll be in on that


----------



## bigi (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds great. im in too if you will have me.
ian


----------



## herpie boy (Sep 18, 2007)

cant believe i didnt get an invite punja, and i let you sleep on my wet couch.


----------



## Doctor08 (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds like someone needs to organise a herping day for us vics be a great day i reckon, i just wanna take pictures, kinda scared of elapids


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Guys, Cherry lake in Altona is where all local captured tiger snakes are released by council sub contractors. Kororoit creek runs and floods just behind there .Awesome spot for snakes and birds of prey. Also Werribee is a hot spot for whip snakes (2 different types). Local snake shop owner Matt S might be able to dirrect us to good locations as he does snake rescue, Oh Yeah I'd love to come herping too. Yippeee


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 18, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Hey Guys, Cherry lake in Altona is where all local captured tiger snakes are released by council sub contractors. Kororoit creek runs and floods just behind there .Awesome spot for snakes and birds of prey. Also Werribee is a hot spot for whip snakes (2 different types). Local snake shop owner Matt S might be able to dirrect us to good locations as he does snake rescue, Oh Yeah I'd love to come herping too. Yippeee


 
What's the second type of whip there? Little whip and ......? I was under the impression there were no other whips anywhere near melbourne.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Ooooooo.... something is brewing!!!- Jeez I hope I get a leave pass for whenever this happens  :lol:


----------



## bigi (Sep 18, 2007)

looks like w/bee or altona might be a go. Plenty of info there to follow up on.
moose and m.punga sound like the organisers, cmon boys, next warm day


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 18, 2007)

There was a right up in the Werribee banner(local paper) re snakes out in summer time and they listed Tigers , Browns and from memory either a "white lipped or white tipped". I cant find any whip snakes in my snake book listed in Southern vic. Maybe local seller may know more.I'll ask him next visit.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Newport lakes is another area near Altona with a large snake population. This is an old Quarrie turned into a nature park with walking tracks and a large lake. There are lots of tigers there. There are some benefits to being married to the local parks ranger.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Whip snakes*

Whip snakes have been sighted down at the Kororoit creek in Ardeer. Tigers as well. There would be 5 km's of area between Ardeer and West Sunshine. Rocky, paddocks etc etc.

Cherry Lake is also a good place. Af ew paddocks around there as well. Cherry Lake has a walking track around it and is widely used by bike rider and walkers. Might be a bit hard.

Cobbledicks ford is a top place for quite a few different herps. Most of Werribee is sitting on private land where I used to go shooting. The farmers kick people off most days now.

Matt S(tockdale) Animal Attraction may know a few large farms near his place like someone mentioned.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yeah good place*



cracksinthepitch said:


> Newport lakes is another area near Altona with a large snake population. This is an old Quarrie turned into a nature park with walking tracks and a large lake. There are lots of tigers there. There are some benefits to being married to the local parks ranger.



This would be a pretty good place. BBQ's from memory. Ardeer would be the best IMHO but you do rough it a bit and it would be bring your own BBQ's


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 18, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> There was a right up in the Werribee banner(local paper) re snakes out in summer time and they listed Tigers , Browns and from memory either a "white lipped or white tipped". I cant find any whip snakes in my snake book listed in Southern vic. Maybe local seller may know more.I'll ask him next visit.


 
Ahh your thinking of the white-lipped snake and the other is the little whip snake, neither are true whip snakes hence why they aren't under whip snakes in your book, but they should still be in there.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers Jungle ,I was beginning to think i bought a S#@t book as i couldnt find a death adder hawkei either as on another thread.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 18, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Whip snakes have been sighted down at the Kororoit creek in Ardeer. Tigers as well. There would be 5 km's of area between Ardeer and West Sunshine. Rocky, paddocks etc etc.
> 
> Cherry Lake is also a good place. Af ew paddocks around there as well. Cherry Lake has a walking track around it and is widely used by bike rider and walkers. Might be a bit hard.
> 
> ...


 im pretty sure you can get a permit from the water people to access their land down werribee south and the river runs through it i think it may only cost like $20 . the area near the town behind the swimming pool and next to the river may have heaps too infact all along that section of river looks pretty good. heathdale wetlands might too but its dry at the moment


----------



## dintony (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow...GREAT pics. BRAVE boys!!


----------



## alex_c (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.melbournewater.com.au/co...treatment_plant/bird_watching_and_fishing.asp


----------



## bigi (Sep 18, 2007)

w/bee river has walking trails from w/vale down to the zoo at hwy or there is a reserve out the back of melton called long forest that backs the w/bee triberturies/ dfjerriwarrh crk or the same reserve backs the pyrites crk which has extensive trails along it. melway reference 335 B 4. I dont know this reserve but i know melton and the river. Could be a posibility


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Alex c . I actually have a bird watching permit and access key for the werribee treatment plant and have been there heaps for birds of prey but never looked for snakes,Der. That will now change...................


----------



## alex_c (Sep 19, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Thanks Alex c . I actually have a bird watching permit and access key for the werribee treatment plant and have been there heaps for birds of prey but never looked for snakes,Der. That will now change...................


 i havent actually been there but i saw a thing on tv about the wetlands always having water there so really due to the drought there should be a lot of animals from the area that have moved there


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 19, 2007)

Its an interesting set up down there . Lots of open channels then lake Borrie is a massive lake with narrow roads around surrounded by smaller lakes. Id never really thought of it as a snake area but im sure there are parts of it with good populations. I know an x melb water guy who worked there for 20 years i will ask him later this week if he knows anything about it.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 19, 2007)

i say the first weekend of oct so long as weather approves. Herpie, it was an all os a sudden thing


----------



## m.punja (Sep 19, 2007)

what times are the best for finding reps everyone


----------



## alex_c (Sep 19, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Its an interesting set up down there . Lots of open channels then lake Borrie is a massive lake with narrow roads around surrounded by smaller lakes. Id never really thought of it as a snake area but im sure there are parts of it with good populations. I know an x melb water guy who worked there for 20 years i will ask him later this week if he knows anything about it.


 yeah it seems highly possible because its most likely full of frogs and tigers apparently love them


----------



## Doctor08 (Sep 20, 2007)

im a tradie and get up way to early sometimes it hurts my head so anytime is good for me really, its my cousins engagement on saturday, but meh he will live herps more important


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 20, 2007)

m.punja said:


> i say the first weekend of oct so long as weather approves. Herpie, it was an all os a sudden thing



I'm actually in Brissy that week, so sadly if it's on I won't be able to make it  

And yes, it sure was an 'all of a sudden' decision as we were meant to be heading right out past Werribee that morning, but I think everyone was suffering the effects of a big Friday night :lol: Because of that and the possible snakes we were expecting to encounter, it might not have been the best mix :lol: :lol: By afternoon I was bored, a few phone calls and we were ready to go in an hour


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 20, 2007)

m.punja said:


> There was an incident *while digging out the pair of browns *that we found and the second was wounded in the process, certainly something i wasn't braging about crush. Instead it ruined the find for me and the rest of my day thinking about that poor little brown. However, it was a good day, I loved helping photograph the brown, quite amusing watching the cold little guy trying to be threeatening. He kept trying to rear up and open his mouth but he would rear up to far and fall over backward. The Pics came up a treat mate.



Wohhhhhhhhhhh... You and moose and have just lost respect points.

How hard is it to keep some of your male ego in check and wait until you come across snakes in their wild habitat where you can see them, instead of physically ruining their habitat.
>_<


----------



## m.punja (Sep 20, 2007)

So it looks like the west suberbs is where some good spots are. Are any of these locations close to one another? And what date's are good for people in Oct so we can try and organise something


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Yep*



m.punja said:


> So it looks like the west suberbs is where some good spots are. Are any of these locations close to one another? And what date's are good for people in Oct so we can try and organise something



I would do the Ardeer / West Sunshine area of Kororoit Creek personally. People in need of supplies could stop at Brian's (Herp Shop) and pick up. It's seconds away from where he lives.


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 20, 2007)

i think there is a VHS meet that weekend, so it could all tie nicely together.

does the herp shop have a store? i thought they were purely an on-line thing?


----------



## alex_c (Sep 20, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> i think there is a VHS meet that weekend, so it could all tie nicely together.
> 
> does the herp shop have a store? i thought they were purely an on-line thing?


yeah you just call up and make an appointment the store is in brians backyard


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Vhs*

VHS meeting is on Friday week from memory.

If you were to go to Brians it pays to ring up and check in advance. The weather might play a big role in whether or not herping would be possible.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 20, 2007)

Would love to check out a different area like Ardeer with someone who knows there way around there.I'm leaving for Scotland on the 6th of Oct and will be back in Nov. Will try and make any date put forward.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Done*



cracksinthepitch said:


> Would love to check out a different area like Ardeer with someone who knows there way around there.I'm leaving for Scotland on the 6th of Oct and will be back in Nov. Will try and make any date put forward.



Take me to Scotland and I'll take you to the Kororoit Creek area, no problems


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 20, 2007)

You can take my spot i dont even want to go. Family is calling though and i have to fly over with a 10 month old, 3 year old and cousin 13 year old. Its going to be HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Correction*



shamous1 said:


> VHS meeting is on Friday week from memory.
> 
> If you were to go to Brians it pays to ring up and check in advance. The weather might play a big role in whether or not herping would be possible.




VHS Meeting Friday October 5th, 2007

7PM start Building 72 Monash University, Clayton

Special guest speaker Geoff Heard


----------



## Doctor08 (Sep 21, 2007)

so we go to meeting get drunk afterwards passout and wake up next morning and go herping, sounds like fun


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Wohhhhhhhhhhh... You and moose and have just lost respect points.
> 
> How hard is it to keep some of your male ego in check and wait until you come across snakes in their wild habitat where you can see them, instead of physically ruining their habitat.
> >_<



Sorry Tatelina, there was burrows and holes everywhere. I suppose we got a little carried away with the excitement of the find as we'd been out most of the afternoon in various areas without so much luck as even spotting a garden skink. Not too many trips I've been on where we haven't had to poke around a bit. You guys get it a little easier up north with your diversity of herps and opportunities to spot them basking JMHO.

Generally it's a log or a rock gently lifted and replaced. Nothing is scattered or ruined in the process. What happened the other week to us was very regrettable and unfortunate in regards to that incident, and even seeing how it happened myself still has me wondering how on earth it happened. It was certainly the last thing any of us wanted or expected 



Doctor08 said:


> so we go to meeting get drunk afterwards passout and wake up next morning and go herping, sounds like fun




:lol: I'm sure we'll all have the reflexes of a cat after a hard night on the turps :lol: What a great mix to have with any potentially lethal snake we find :lol: :lol:

Sounds like I'll need to make a few cardboard cut-outs for myself as I won't be able to attend the upcoming VHS meeting this time  I think I'm meant to be posting the other cut-out up to Cairns somewhere :lol:


----------



## herpie boy (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah.... i think i might get drunk AFTER this vhs meet, the last time i was shagged. appoligies to all i harrased ,hahahaha. is raymond hoser guest speaking again at this meet .lol


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2007)

It looked like this last he spoke didn't it::


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 21, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> What happened the other week to us was very regrettable and unfortunate in regards to that incident, and even seeing how it happened myself still has me wondering how on earth it happened. It was certainly the last thing any of us wanted or expected


I hope you're referring to the 'defacement' of natural habitat and not just the accidental death of a native animal.

Just because you walk past several banks a week and they never give you any money doesn't mean you should or can break in and steal. Bad analogy but you get my point.

Hope you guys are more responsible on your next trip out. *gets off high horse and exits thread*


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh well, we can't all be as good as you Tatelina. Careful you don't fall off that high horse you're on. There, all my respect should be emptied out by now


----------



## m.punja (Sep 21, 2007)

Tatelina, moose was very careful how we worked with the habitat not to destroy it. And it was by no chance destroyed when we left. In my excitement something happened that I really regret and nothing you can say will make me feel worse.


So what are the dates and details for this trip


----------



## Hetty (Sep 21, 2007)

They both feel awful about it, and would take it back if they could. There's no need to rub salt in their wounds. I'm sure they've both learnt from it.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 21, 2007)

*There there Tat*

That's O'K. We are all used to you getting on and off your high horse. Make sure you tie your saddle tight next time.:lol:


----------



## m.punja (Sep 21, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> VHS meeting is on Friday week from memory.
> 
> If you were to go to Brians it pays to ring up and check in advance. The weather might play a big role in whether or not herping would be possible.


 
It was cold today, i thought it was too cold, however the farmer whos farm i was working on found a brown. They are out


----------



## m.punja (Sep 21, 2007)

well i guess all those who are interested can organise something solid over a few drinks after the VHS. Herpie boy, is that couch still wet  Those who aren't going to the VHS who are interested in going out the sat let us know before the VHS and we can arrange to get their numbers and then let them know where we are going or meeting.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 21, 2007)

Am i right in thinking the herp expedition is on Sat 6th Oct. Sorry i wont be at the Friday Night thing and going away on Sat To Scotland. But Definately keen to go to the next one .
Does anyone know any good spots in Geelong or near by.


----------

